# pregnant cat calling?



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

hi, is it possible for a pregnant cat to act like shes in heat? my cat was confirmed pregnant and should now be on about day 64, shes got most signs of been pregnant however hasnt gained much weight, she had a very big appertite up until 2 days ago when she started just picking at her food, however the last day she is acting like shes in heat, she has a little discharge and apears wet at her girly bits, shes meowing alot and wanting to go out, also rubbing herself on the floor and lifting her back end, im confused???? has anyone had this with a girl, could she has reabsorbed the litter and this be her heat or is it normal? help please xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont get the bit about wanting to go out? Anyway the only time this happened to me was when a girls kittens died inside her and she needed a emerge c-section and neuter as her womb was rotten. dischage = vets for me could be a infection, have the kittens moved?


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

wanting to go out as in crying at windows and door x i havent felt any movements i could be 100% sure were kitten movement if that makes sense, she was checked by the vet and he said he could feel kittens but that was about 6 weeks ago now, the discharge she has is totally clear and more like water than discharge x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oh right I Just dont know anyone that no one would let a breeding girl outside. you would know a kitten kick or movement, it feels like a kick or a wave, that makes her 9 weeks now if he could feel them, Id be up the vet asap.


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

hi, i will take her in the morning and get her checked over, we dont let her out, she goes in our enclosed rear garden but has gone in our front garden when supervised, which is why it was worrying me as shes normally hapy in the house so seemed strange she was meowing at the window wanting to go out, sorry im not very good at explaining what i mean lol, shes sat in her kittening box now doing alot of licking and grooming, she isnt padding her front feet like when on heat, more her rear feet and stretching her back legs x


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Lily did all this when she was in labor. So im guessing you will have kittens soon. I couldn't feel lilys kick after they had dropped into the birth canal. But if you have tried feeling them and never have I would be concerned. But if she only has a couple and they are low then it would be harder to feel them. I had to sit with my hand on lils stomach for an hour before I felt one.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SloanMahria said:


> Lily did all this when she was in labor. So im guessing you will have kittens soon. I couldn't feel lilys kick after they had dropped into the birth canal. But if you have tried feeling them and never have I would be concerned. But if she only has a couple and they are low then it would be harder to feel them. I had to sit with my hand on lils stomach for an hour before I felt one.


again this isnt right, you may never feel a kitten kick as they can be packed in extremly tight, Ive hada few litters that the belly has been tight and Ive never felt a kick/movement or seen one and all the kittens were perfect.

OP what breed is your girl? When/what day did you mate her? Hope the vet goes well


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

I was just going by what my vet told me. I am no expert just giving opinions.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I had this, and funnily enough, your post was my status at the time, word...for...word!:skep:
my cat had one kitten, and it did not survive, has a scan and was told she had eiter had the kitten and eaten it, or had reabsorbed.


----------

